# Can I cycle a new tank with plants in it?



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Would cycling a tank kill the plants in it? Or, to rephrase, can I put plants into a not-cycled tank and expect them to live?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

yes, it might slow the cycle since some plants eat ammonia and/or nitrite, but you can cycle with plants.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Or you could just not "cycle" since, well its planted =/


----------

